# Getting fitness back



## Rusty Nails (17 Nov 2019)

For various reasons related to injury, the weather and depression I have done no cycling or other exercise for two months.

I have, only temporarily I hope, lost my enthusiasm for cycling, but today shook myself out of my lethargy and went to the gym. Nothing too strenuous, but it was a start, although I was disappointed at how unfit I have become (at 72 my fitness does seem to drop off quite quickly).

I am now wondering whether to knock cycling on the head for a while and concentrate on the gym to regain fitness and, hopefully, my enthusiasm. The gym is only a mile from the house and so easy to get to, no matter how bad the weather. I have thought of getting a turbo trainer for the house, but the idea doesn't exactly fire me up.


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> For various reasons related to injury, the weather and depression I have done no cycling or other exercise for two months.
> 
> I have, only temporarily I hope, lost my enthusiasm for cycling, but today shook myself out of my lethargy and went to the gym. Nothing too strenuous, but it was a start, although I was disappointed at how unfit I have become (at 72 my fitness does seem to drop off quite quickly).
> 
> I am now wondering whether to knock cycling on the head for a while and concentrate on the gym to regain fitness and, hopefully, my enthusiasm. The gym is only a mile from the house and so easy to get to, no matter how bad the weather. I have thought of getting a turbo trainer for the house, but the idea doesn't exactly fire me up.


The turbo wouldn't do it for me, and I recently joined a gym as I promised my bike that I wouldn't take it out when the road was covered in salt, a promise I've already broken. If I was trying to get back, I'd probably try and cycle to the gym but whatever you decide, I would recommend giving yourself a break and forget about fitness for a while and try and do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> The turbo wouldn't do it for me, and I recently joined a gym as I promised my bike that I wouldn't take it out when the road was covered in salt, a promise I've already broken. If I was trying to get back, I'd probably try and cycle to the gym but whatever you decide, I would recommend giving yourself a break and *forget about fitness for a while *and try and do whatever makes you happy.



Thanks. I understand what you say but I'm never sure what is cause and what is effect when it comes to fitness and happiness.


----------



## vickster (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Thanks. I understand what you say but I'm never sure what is cause and what is effect when it comes to fitness and happiness.


Try doing a variety of exercise, walking, gym, swimming, cycling, even gardening and housework, so you don't get bored of just one thing


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2019)

Turbo's take some real mental 'grit' to ride. It's still not easy with 'Zwift', but that needs loads of extra crap. I do use it though, since my broken spine.

Any local 'Go ride' groups you can do ?

I went on a 20 mile off road social today, crap weather, mud like you wouldn't believe, hosed off shoes/shorts/ jackets before I could get in the house... loved it. Glad I went out. Didn't feel like it, but it was a good natter, one new/returning cyclist, all slow, but it was also promoting cycling as two of the guys are linked closely with the councils... It was an easy slow ride but we had fun.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Nov 2019)

I’d try various machines and exercises at the gym and do what makes you feel good.
I always enjoyed a workout, followed by a swim, then the steam room and hot tub as a wee treat for my efforts.
Found mixing things up and not doing the same boring routine every time worked well.
Have you tried a night ride?
Decent lights and you’re off!
Best wishes
xx


----------



## lane (17 Nov 2019)

In the winter I have a gym membership it gives me some options. I don't really have anywhere at home suitable for a turbo and sometimes it's nice to get out of the house for a change of scene. I find doing some cross training in the winter can be good as well to save boredom and also it's actually a good thing to do a bit of exercise other than cycling. So I might do some intervals on the bike then have a nice relaxing swim for 30 minutes. I would say it might be worth a try see how you get on. Good luck.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Turbo's take some real mental 'grit' to ride. It's still not easy with 'Zwift', but that needs loads of extra crap. I do use it though, since my broken spine.
> 
> *Any local 'Go ride' groups you can do ?*
> 
> I went on a 20 mile off road social today, crap weather, mud like you wouldn't believe, hosed off shoes/shorts/ jackets before I could get in the house... loved it. Glad I went out. Didn't feel like it, but it was a good natter, one new/returning cyclist, all slow, but it was also promoting cycling as two of the guys are linked closely with the councils... It was an easy slow ride but we had fun.



Part of my problem is a tendency to be a loner, and also a lack of confidence that makes me worry about slowing the group down.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Nov 2019)

Lone gym visits are the best 
Went with a friend once and found the company (even though a good friend) annoying and couldn’t do what I went there to do, (never again) 
Also prefer lone bike rides, me time and no worrying about keeping up.


----------



## lane (17 Nov 2019)

The Council where I live run some short rides clearly aimed at people new to cycling so if you can find something like that you wouldn't have to worry. Although I suspect things like that are more in the summer than winter.

Edit - funilly enough notices theses rides advertised at the local council gym I go to.


----------



## Gunk (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Part of my problem is a tendency to be a loner, and also a lack of confidence that makes me worry about slowing the group down.



Lots of us are like that, I prefer to ride both motorcycles and bikes alone, Big groups and all the social stuff have never been my thing. My 14 year old son now shares my bike passion so we now really enjoy road riding and mountain biking together which is perfect. We’re already planning some long weekends away in 2020.

Friend of mine went to a local cycle club meet with his son and told me how the first thing some of the members did was to check out the bikes they were riding, they didn’t go back.


----------



## vickster (17 Nov 2019)

Try your local Cycling UK group


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Nov 2019)

Making a decision to get fit after a setback is a first step and then to go to the gym in a state of unfitness takes courage. Declaring your intentions on an internet forum shows you are prepared to carry out your fitness program to get fit and then to maintain that fitness. No one can ever say that they have cracked this fitness thing. It’s something you have to keep going but the rewards are great.

Congratulations on starting, now you must keep it up.

I’m 70 and over the years I’ve suffered setbacks from injury and illness and getting back in shape is always tough. If you’ve been fit and strong in the past then you have an advantage from muscle memory and the ability to push yourself. The key to progress is adequate recovery at our age. I’ve found that a slow progress is better than doing too much too quickly, after all you’ve got the rest of your life.

You sound experienced and therefore should know what sort of routine to do. For me I follow the principle that high intensity intervals will get you fitter in less time. Twice weekly I do Tabata training, which is flat out sprinting on the spot for 20 seconds and 10 seconds rest x 8. Initially you might be only able to do 1 or 2, which is OK. Warming up and warming down is a must as is stretching. I follow this with lifting weights, pull ups and core strength exercises. This done at least twice a week and mostly 3 times a week. Lifting weights at our age you should allow a 2 day interval before repeating. Maybe one day interval is OK but I never do weights consecutive days.


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Part of my problem is a tendency to be a loner, and also a lack of confidence that makes me worry about slowing the group down.



Do not worry about that. That's the point of a social. We all wait. Don't worry, it's all about promting cycling, sharing knowledge, and getting more folk to give it a go. PS you aren't 'expected' to talk, or be confident with others. Just turn up. I've made some great mates from this forum, by just going on rides together. Shared interests. Makes life fun.


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Thanks. I understand what you say but I'm never sure what is cause and what is effect when it comes to_* fitness and happiness*_.



I reckon they kind of go hand in hand although it's more exercise to get the blood going, any exercise would do to start with. 

Either way, I'm glad to hear your taking positive steps. 👍


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Nov 2019)

What sort of exercises are you doing?


----------



## lane (17 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> Try your local Cycling UK group



Good idea. Our group fund some short slow rides ones a month on a Tuesday.


----------



## lane (17 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> Making a decision to get fit after a setback is a first step and then to go to the gym in a state of unfitness takes courage. Declaring your intentions on an internet forum shows you are prepared to carry out your fitness program to get fit and then to maintain that fitness. No one can ever say that they have cracked this fitness thing. It’s something you have to keep going but the rewards are great.
> 
> Congratulations on starting, now you must keep it up.
> 
> ...



Personally if I was (or indeed when I have been) getting back after illness / layoff I would not go straight for flat out sprinting or intervals, because even allowing for adequate recovery, would risk further injury / illness. Build up slowly start just getting used to getting the legs turning. Progress to short tempo intervals and go from there.


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Nov 2019)

lane said:


> Personally if I was (or indeed when I have been) getting back after illness / layoff I would not go straight for flat out sprinting or intervals, because even allowing for adequate recovery, would risk further injury / illness. Build up slowly start just getting used to getting the legs turning. Progress to short tempo intervals and go from there.



A couple of sprints opens the lungs and gets the heart rate up. Exercising at 50% will get you 50% fit. It depends how serious you are about getting fit. I've had 2 heart attacks from stress, last one 12 years ago, and take no meds, apart from 75 mg aspirin. The hard truth is that a low carb diet and exercise is the best way for feeling great and energetic.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Nov 2019)

Why not just ride your bike?


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> What sort of exercises are you doing?



Some cycling and step machine stuff to warm up. I have knee problems so plan to use the various weight machines to build up leg muscles that support knee stability. Upper body stuff will just involve a bit of light lifting. I am more interested in stamina than bulk.

HIIT sounds quite interesting as a long term plan.

As you can tell I am not a keep-fit expert.


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Nov 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Why not just ride your bike?



If it were only that simple I would be riding and not have started this thread.


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2019)

Some ways you’ve already shown you want to get fit. Joining a gym near you so come what is a great start. It means routine , gets you out and around other people even though you don’t know them it will help with confidence. All from place to get fit in ways you find able to do.

If you feel like a ride go round the block or to the gym. I’d not go out your way in really bad weather. Yes it will mean you really want to get on the bike. But it’s not going to be any real fun.

Any exercise is better than nothing mix stuff up a bit. Your fitness will improve and quicker then you think. Remember it did not go in one go so want come back in one either.

Go steady , build slowly , set little goals , look at it as investing in the next ride. Your next chapter in your cycling story.

Above all enjoy it.


----------



## vickster (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Some cycling and step machine stuff to warm up. I have knee problems so plan to use the various weight machines to build up leg muscles that support knee stability. Upper body stuff will just involve a bit of light lifting. I am more interested in stamina than bulk.
> 
> HIIT sounds quite interesting as a long term plan.
> 
> As you can tell I am not a keep-fit expert.


If you have good range of movement in the knee, give intervals on the rower a go, soon helps with fitness! If you've not used one begore, get one of the gym trainers to watch you're using it right (just don't ramp the resistance up high, no point).
I've started doing 500m/1min rest four times flat out. For me, the aim is to get flexion back into my arthritic knee so I can clip in again


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> If it were only that simple I would be riding and not have started this thread.



Its all I do, I just ride my bike.


----------



## Bill Gates (17 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Some cycling and step machine stuff to warm up. I have knee problems so plan to use the various weight machines to build up leg muscles that support knee stability. Upper body stuff will just involve a bit of light lifting. I am more interested in stamina than bulk.
> 
> HIIT sounds quite interesting as a long term plan.
> 
> As you can tell I am not a keep-fit expert.


Been there, T shirt etc. I have 2 arthritic knees and both need replacements. Climbing stairs is painful (fortunately I live in a bungalow) and if I sit in a cramped position for too long I have to stretch my legs out to ease the pain. Consultant says he will operate when I say the word. It has stopped me riding my bike but not keeping fit. Hopefully your gym has an instructor because lifting free weights is the way to go. Getting strong muscles doesn't bulk you up and is vital to prevent osteoporosis. There are various dumb bell exercises that should do the trick for the upper body but due to my dodgy knees my only leg exercises are basic half squats with no weights. Stamina is improved substantially by HIIT.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Nov 2019)

Re Tabata training. This clip has had 14.8 million views. Good way to time the intervals while you are focusing on the exercise. I have a digital clock that beeps out the intervals.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4ziWoCuf5g


----------



## vickster (18 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Some cycling and step machine stuff to warm up. I have knee problems so plan to use the various weight machines to build up leg muscles that support knee stability. Upper body stuff will just involve a bit of light lifting. I am more interested in stamina than bulk.
> 
> HIIT sounds quite interesting as a long term plan.
> 
> As you can tell I am not a keep-fit expert.


Have you seen a physio about your knees? Got a diagnosis? Some exercises like lunges and squats can be very hard on knees especially if the issue is around the kneecap joint


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Nov 2019)

vickster said:


> Have you seen a physio about your knees? Got a diagnosis? Some exercises like lunges and squats can be very hard on knees especially if the issue is around the kneecap joint



I have seen a physio and had X-rays. Some arthritis but have been told my knees are not bad "for my age", especially after the injuries I have had in the past few years e.g. torn ligaments in my left knee a few years ago and I had to have an operation to re-attach my right leg quadricep tendon following a fall two years ago, which involved drilling holes in the kneecap. 

I will be following the exercises recommended by the physio.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Nov 2019)

Cycling uses certain muscles, and in ways, which are pretty specific. Running uses a whole different set, in a different way, doing gym stuff, uses different muscles again, and in different ways ( again ). There are some ‘common’ muscle groups that are used in all sorts of exercise, but it will be the cycling specific ones that will take time to re condition, the best way to do it, is to get back on a real bike, on a real course ( be it on or off road). I’ve just got back in my bike after 2 weeks, because I injured myself running. It felt like I’d been off the bike for a lot longer than 2 weeks. Just persevere, and you’ll soon be back in the swing of it.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Nov 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> Cycling uses certain muscles, and in ways, which are pretty specific. Running uses a whole different set, in a different way, doing gym stuff, uses different muscles again, and in different ways ( again ). There are some ‘common’ muscle groups that are used in all sorts of exercise, but it will be the cycling specific ones that will take time to re condition, the best way to do it, is to get back on a real bike, on a real course ( be it on or off road). I’ve just got back in my bike after 2 weeks, because I injured myself running. It felt like I’d been off the bike for a lot longer than 2 weeks. Just persevere, and you’ll soon be back in the swing of it.


Not sure about that. Not going on the bike for some time maybe after 2/3 weeks you will start to lose aerobic power for sure. On the other hand as an off the bike form of training, then gym and strength work will increase your power base so that when bike riding is resumed the body is more able to withstand large efforts in say climbing or sprinting. I can't think of any muscles that are "specific" to cycling that you can't exercise through gym work. On the bike training is basically an aerobic exercise with a skill set derived on transmission through efficient pedalling.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> Not sure about that.


riggghhht.



Bill Gates said:


> Not going on the bike for some time maybe after 2/3 weeks you will start to lose aerobic power for sure.


yes correct.



Bill Gates said:


> On the other hand as an off the bike form of training, then gym and strength work will increase your power base so that when bike riding is resumed the body is more able to withstand large efforts in say climbing or sprinting.


nope.


Bill Gates said:


> I can't think of any muscles that are "specific" to cycling that you can't exercise through gym work.


There are loads, it’s more the way in which particular muscle fibres are used which is the important bit.


Bill Gates said:


> On the bike training is basically an aerobic exercise with a skill set derived on transmission through efficient pedalling.



Yes and no. It’s an aerobic exercise, but the effort ramps for your body’s systems are very different when cycling, to pretty much any other form of exercise. That basically means that you find yourself increasing your efforts to your limits, in a way which is very hard to replicate any other way.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Nov 2019)

Just saying _"nope"_ made the think WTF. Are you kidding me? So professional riders and top amateurs are wasting their time in the gym then.

_There are loads of muscles cycling specific._ Tell me one then.

_There are loads, it’s more the way in which particular muscle fibres are used which is the important bit._
Not sure how you use muscle fibres in a particular way. That's a new one on me. A muscle fibre is a muscle fibre is a muscle fibre. Edit: qualify that by agreeing they are different types of muscle fibres and when applied in the riding of the bike are employed at different cadence levels. 

_the effort ramps for your body systems are very different when cycling_. This just doesn't make any sense to me. I don't know what you're talking about..
Body systems? Which ones? Circulatory, Nervous maybe Digestive. How are they different? Off the bike for a period then you lose aerobic power. Is that what you mean? I have already stated that.

Are you a cycling coach? Maybe an elite rider?

Edited


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2019)

If you're rebuilding the fitness then just getting out on your bike as often as you can will help rebuild. Just do what motivates you and accept it'll feel tougher than usual for a while.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Nov 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. I am happy to have actually started in the gym and I hope to be back on the bike soon (it is a motivational as well as a physical issue for me).

Just to clarify, I am not an elite rider, not even an elite veteran . Getting any muscles back, never mind cycling muscles, is my goal. The TdF can wait.


----------



## Slick (18 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I am happy to have actually started in the gym and I hope to be back on the bike soon (it is a motivational as well as a physical issue for me).
> 
> Just to clarify, I am not an elite rider, not even an elite veteran . Getting any muscles back, never mind cycling muscles, is my goal. The TdF can wait.


Nice, hopefully it won't be long until you are back up to your normal mileage.


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> Just saying _"nope"_ made the think WTF. Are you kidding me? So professional riders and top amateurs are wasting their time in the gym then.
> 
> _There are loads of muscles cycling specific._ Tell me one then.
> 
> ...


There are only a very few activities which work the body in the way that cycling does. Think of cycling as an analogue type of training, where you’re efforts work on a constant wave, of increasing and decreasing efforts, with peaks and troughs, and plateaus. Another activity that has this profile, is rowing, but rowing uses a lot more upper body, than cycling. Doing general Gym stuff, is digital, you’re either exerting, or not, a bit like switching on or off, with nothing in between, the two types of exertion really aren’t complimentary. Strength gained doing weights / resistance stuff, is actually pretty pointless, if you want to be a better cyclist. Cycling is more about muscle endurance, than outright muscle strength. If you can stand on one leg, then the other, you have enough leg strength to cycle, you don’t need much more. Doing other physical activities ( like general gym stuff) won’t hurt, you’ll be working your CV system, but it won’t help improve your cycling much if at all either. You’d need to be doing targeted drills, on the more cycle specific muscle groups, for that to work.


----------



## Stephenite (18 Nov 2019)

@Rusty Nails Have you thought about taking up wrestling? 

Like you I've sort of lost the mojo in the last few months and I want to get going again. I thought it could be a good idea to do something new to kick start a new regime of health and fitness. Now my 8 year-old son goes wrestling twice a week and really likes it and there's a parents training session on a Monday evening. This could be something like circuit training or a dads fight club (in which case, being 52, I won't be around here much longer ). Just a thought- maybe try something different. Maybe not dads fight club though.


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Nov 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> There are only a very few activities which work the body in the way that cycling does. Think of cycling as an analogue type of training, where you’re efforts work on a constant wave, of increasing and decreasing efforts, with peaks and troughs, and plateaus. Another activity that has this profile, is rowing, but rowing uses a lot more upper body, than cycling. Doing general Gym stuff, is digital, you’re either exerting, or not, a bit like switching on or off, with nothing in between, the two types of exertion really aren’t complimentary. Strength gained doing weights / resistance stuff, is actually pretty pointless, if you want to be a better cyclist. Cycling is more about muscle endurance, than outright muscle strength. If you can stand on one leg, then the other, you have enough leg strength to cycle, you don’t need much more. Doing other physical activities ( like general gym stuff) won’t hurt, you’ll be working your CV system, but it won’t help improve your cycling much if at all either. You’d need to be doing targeted drills, on the more cycle specific muscle groups, for that to work.


Let's put our cards on the table. I've studied to be a cycling coach and passed a number of different courses but gave it up as I lost interest in the end. In the past I have won numerous open TTS at all distances from 10 miles to 100 miles and hilly TTS and course records and still hold a RRA record going back to 1979. I held club records at all distances apart from 12 hours. So I've got some experience of training to win. Neglect gym training and you won't reach your full potential.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (18 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> Part of my problem is a tendency to be a loner, and also a lack of confidence that makes me worry about slowing the group down.



Audax klaxon


----------



## Bill Gates (18 Nov 2019)

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/k...e-bike-Strength-training-for-winter-cycling-0

_Off-the-bike conditioning work will make you faster on the bike but it will also deliver a host of other benefits. It will slow and even reverse the loss of muscle mass associated with ageing, improving strength, health and facilitating weight control. It will improve bone health, specifically bone density, which is an issue even for Grand Tour riders. Finally, by being more robust and resilient, you will be less likely to injure yourself lifting the kids out of the car, carrying shopping or working in the garden. Less time laid up with an injury means more time out on your bike. _

I seem to remember a cycling coach from way back who was dead against doing anything other than riding your bike for training. He was at odds with the established beliefs. I think his name was **Alan Simmons or something similar. We crossed swords a number of times on a forum called Bike Radar from which I got banned. 
my problem with him was that he and his cronies did a nice line in power meters so his business depended very much on his credibilty. Who knows maybe he is right all along. One of the riders I admired greatly was Fabian Cancellera and he concentrated on core strength exercises off the bike. The reason for the paragraph quoted above is that there is a bigger picture for cyclists, in particular like me and the OP who are in our seventies when things like testosterone levels and bone density become more important than any performance issues which have long since ceased to be important.

Edit ** Ric Stern Chris Carmichael and Alex Simmons. Just looked up online and they are very successful coaches I crossed swords with some time ago. I can understand their philosophy re muscles endurance for the legs, but I never questioned that. It is the stresses and strains on the body (and the bike) from riding up climbs or sprints where upper body strength gives the driving force of the legs a solid base from which to work and control the bike.


----------



## screenman (18 Nov 2019)

I find cycling gets me fit for cycling, add the gym and swimming and I a fit for a lot more.


----------



## Shadow121 (18 Nov 2019)

Rusty Nails said:


> For various reasons related to injury, the weather and depression I have done no cycling or other exercise for two months.
> 
> I have, only temporarily I hope, lost my enthusiasm for cycling, but today shook myself out of my lethargy and went to the gym. Nothing too strenuous, but it was a start, although I was disappointed at how unfit I have become (at 72 my fitness does seem to drop off quite quickly).
> 
> I am now wondering whether to knock cycling on the head for a while and concentrate on the gym to regain fitness and, hopefully, my enthusiasm. The gym is only a mile from the house and so easy to get to, no matter how bad the weather. I have thought of getting a turbo trainer for the house, but the idea doesn't exactly fire me up.


Hi Rusty Nails
If you like the gym keep going, as with any exercise take time to build
up, bodies need this time to adapt, and get over the shock of doing
more of whatever it may be.
You will no doubt enjoy the bike again, it’s just this kind of cold
wet weather and dark early nights, a body won’t relish that crack,
but when summer comes it will be different, you and your body
will want to be out on the bike.
I only do a little cycling during this cold wet weather, hate the salty roads
messing up my bike, and to be honest, a cold workout is not good for anyone,
sure I brave it, get used to it o, but my muscles or no one else’s flex properly
in the cold, only inviting trouble is how I see it.

Anyway, keep ticking over, brighter days do come, eventually.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Nov 2019)

Bill Gates said:


> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/k...e-bike-Strength-training-for-winter-cycling-0
> 
> _Off-the-bike conditioning work will make you faster on the bike but it will also deliver a host of other benefits. It will slow and even reverse the loss of muscle mass associated with ageing, improving strength, health and facilitating weight control. It will improve bone health, specifically bone density, which is an issue even for Grand Tour riders. Finally, by being more robust and resilient, you will be less likely to injure yourself lifting the kids out of the car, carrying shopping or working in the garden. Less time laid up with an injury means more time out on your bike. ........................................?_
> .................................................. The reason for the paragraph quoted above is that there is a bigger picture for cyclists, in particular like me and the OP who are in our seventies when things like testosterone levels and bone density become more important than any performance issues which have long since ceased to be important.



That first paragraph and your last sentence both resonate with me.

I think my priority is to be a fit and healthy person who cycles, rather than just a fit and healthy cyclist. I know it doesn't have to be just an either/or issue and I have lots of other reasons why I want to stay/get back to being fit.


----------



## Rusty Nails (18 Nov 2019)

Stephenite said:


> @Rusty Nails Have you thought about taking up wrestling?
> 
> Like you I've sort of lost the mojo in the last few months and I want to get going again. I thought it could be a good idea to do something new to kick start a new regime of health and fitness. Now my 8 year-old son goes wrestling twice a week and really likes it and there's a parents training session on a Monday evening. This could be something like circuit training or a dads fight club (in which case, being 52, I won't be around here much longer ). Just a thought- maybe try something different. Maybe not dads fight club though.



I think I would struggle to wrestle your eight year old son.


----------

